# Seedboutique credit cards



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 6, 2007)

I wanted to order from seedboutique seein that they have the best prices around. But how come they dont accept credit cards?? anyone know?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2007)

S']['()|\|3D said:
			
		

> I wanted to order from seedboutique seein that they have the best prices around. But how come they dont accept credit cards?? anyone know?


*Not sure Stoned. I know when we placed an order with them we used a credit card but that was over a year ago. They must have changed some things i guess. *


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 6, 2007)

That's why i use the Doc or Cannabean.. good prices ..better service and they accept CC's.....Otherwise i order straight from the breeder if possible.


----------



## Capt. Trips (Mar 6, 2007)

hey stoned, i ordered from them in febuary (sent cash no problem)and they said they where up dating there system, something to do with cc fraud i think.


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the input!


----------

